# H&R slug gun



## will k (Jan 4, 2009)

Been thinking about buying a dedicated slug gun as opposed to buying a slug barrel for my 870.Has any one shot the H&R single shot 20 or 12 gage slug guns? Just wondering about the range and accaracy of these guns.Any info is helpful .Thanks


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Hate to say this but do a forum search the site. This topic has been discussed a lot and every question you have will be answered and you'll find just about everyone (even me) really enjoy's their H&R's.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

There has been a lot of talk about the H&R slug guns. I would make sure you get the one with the heavy barrel. I've had mine for about 10 years now. If you do your homework it can be a 100 yard gun. My 12ga. likes Lightfields. I'm a huge fan of this gun, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Bought a 12ga Ultra slugger for the g/f a couple years back. Accuracy is excellent. We ran Hornady's and Winchester Partitions through it. We settled on Hornadys since of the reduce recoil vs the Win's.

Down fall, they're a heavy SOB. I took the 10" or 12" steel rod out of the end of the stock to lighten it up.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree it is heavy. I shoot it mainly prone on the edge of a field laying in the grass. I even put a bipod on it.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I just bought a heavy barrled 20 Ga. a few weeks ago. Great accuracy and the recoil is quite light with Lightfields and Copper Solids. So far I'm very impressed and looking forward to fall.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com/

Here is a great site for H&R guns.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bought one last year and love it! Did my homework at the range with a couple different slug types and settled on Lightfield's. It will shoot 1"-1.5" group consistantly at 100 yards.

*Just a hint: Spend a little extra money and get yourself a good sling for it if you plan to do much walking. I bought just an average sling and will probably replace it with something a little better this year.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had the .12 gauge for 11 years...I have a 3x9x40 Redfield on top and I use the Hornady SST"s...I can get a 1 1/2 inch group at 100 yards..and I had witnesses..lol..I love that gun..


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

This particular gun has a great reputation on this board, partly, I assume, because it is quite popular, as well as affordable. I own one, 12 ga., though I never use it. The SOB weighs about 75 pounds. My Marlin Slugster bolt action is much lighter, better-balanced, and groups every bit as well as the H & R.


----------

